# -closed-d20 Modern/Urban Arcana(New Orleans Dept.7)



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

Hello All !            STILL OPEN
I've been a DM for my friends at home for over 8 years and Ive just recently started playing PbP games and I have to say---I am addicted to it(& EnWorld) as well...lol  I'm having alot of fun with it and thus I am wanting to run a D20 Modern/Urban Arcana Campaign.

It would be based in the United States, in the city of New Orleans.  You will be agents of Department 7, an organization that is working to help keep the forces of shadow under wraps from the public eye and to ensure that the world survives another day without mass mayhem.  Your characters will be all "living" together in a large custom home built by Dept.7 for your base of operations.
I will be allowing humans and "magical races" as well...just run the race and class you are interested in by me first though.
I am using the basis that people on average are unaware of the shadow encroaching upon reality and they have no clue that mythical creatures are among them or much less that they themselves could have a touch of shadow from their ancestry...

Well thats a quick synopsis of things and I will follow with another post about character creation.  I am looking for 4-6 players for the campaign for a balanced but diverse group.  So use your imaginations and lets see where we can go.

let me know if you are interested and we will go from there...
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

*Character Creation Information*

Point-Buy 33 Points

All stats start at base of 8

9/1 pt 
10/2 pts
11/3 pts
12/4 pts
13/5 pts
14/6 pts
15/8 pts
16/10 pts
17/13 pts
18/16 pts

All Characters will start with the following background bonuses:
1 Bonus Feat
4 Bonus Skill Points

Wealth Information:
I am going to use a method that we use at home for our game that works well for us.
It basically follows the book except when it calls for you to lose 1d6 points instead you lose 2 points and when it calls for you to lose 2d6 points you lose 5 points.
So basically if you purchase something under a DC15 and its under your Wealth Rating then you lose no wealth points.
If you purchase something over your wealth rating you always lose at least 1 point. If anyone has questions about this please ask.

CAMPAIGN GUIDELINES

1)When a roll is called for I will TRUST each person to make it and then post the appropriate results. Please use real dice so that we get a true dice roll. If you cannot roll your own dice just let me know and I will do it for you.

2)When posting please use following methods
"BOLT TEXT" when speaking aloud in character
>ITALIC TEXT< when thinking with your character
[OOC-] when taking actions or for any other reasons

4)As the game progresses I would like each person to keep their character in the Rogue's Gallery updated so that I have access to your charcaters current information at any time.

5)If someone is going to be unable to post for an extended period please let us all know.

6)Lets all have fun and remember if you ever have a question just ask or send me an email or look for me on aol...all the info is on my profile here.


I think that does it for what you'll need to know about basic character creation.  If you have questions or an idea please let me know.  I am looking forward to a fun and eventful game.
dave


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 3, 2003)

You know... I really shouldn't. But what the heck.
Count me in. 
Now... what to play....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2003)

I would be very interested in this.  Will you be doing the dice rolls?  I only ask as I post allot at work and I don't think "Uncle Sam" would be to happy with me breaking out a d20... 

I'm interested in running a Bugbear for sure, but I'm at work so I will have to look over my I would be very interested in this.  Will you be doing the dice rolls?  I only ask as I post allot at work and I don't think "Uncle Sam" would be to happy with me breaking out a d20...  

I'm interested in running a Bugbear if that is okay with you...  I will have to look at classes again, as I don't remember all of the new ones in Urban Arcana.  Obviously I would be at least some of the muscle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 3, 2003)

I know! I'll play an insane bugbear. Oh wait... already have one. LOL


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *I know! I'll play an insane bugbear. Oh wait... already have one. LOL *



I can’t stand by the actions of my previous post as I was obviously whacked out on lack of sleep and a bored mind!     I just got home from work and thought I would start working on my character as I wait for sleep to come...  Well I was mighty shocked when I opened up Urban Arcana book and saw how powerful the Bugbear was.    I've had a fascination with playing a bugbear for some time now and just haven't had the chance too do it.  

Jade I obviously will have no issue playing something more mundane than a bugbear...  

I am curious though as your above rules stated nothing about level.  So have you decided yet how "magical" are characters can get yet?  Also I just want to verify that we don't chose a starting occupation and that what the this is:
1 Bonus Feat
4 Bonus Skill Points


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

*Character Races*

I am allowing any of the races that do not require a level adjustment, so I am sorry bugbears are out.  But you could play a goblin or orc and still fit in quiet well. I am starting the campaign at 1st level which is why I really cannot include any races that require level adjustments...

The backgrounf feat and skill points are in addittion to what every character can choose normally.  I am allowing pretty much anything from the D20 Modern & Urban Arcana books as far as feats, starting occupations, feats, etc...  As I stated earlier just let me know what your planning on taking so I have a heads up...

The game will be centered upon your characters stopping the bad guys but it will not be all about good versus evil either.  Sometimes the bad guys may not be so bad but still have to be stopped and at other times they may be downright evil...mwahahhahaha  u-hum ok back to it then...lol

Also I have decided to base the campaign out of New Orleans!

Well I hope that clears things up for anyone who had a question.
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

I've included all relevant information like dice rolling, posting, etc... under the character creation information post a little earlier.

dave


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Jade. I'm without D20 modern and Urban Arcana. If I send you my character concept and a framework of his stats and skills can you complete him for me?
I have the SRD for Modern but it's fairly vague on magic.
I want to play the group Alchemist. I'll leave the spells up to the others.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 4, 2003)

Hoi.. there still room in the game?

Just curious and eager to try out my game book.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 4, 2003)

to all: yes there is room for a full group of players
only have 1 for sure right now

argent: yes send me the info. and i will work it out for you

dave


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2003)

I had a full plate of stuff to due today...  It doesn't happen often but I didn't get my character done, but I should have a few hours early in the morn to due it.  Should be done by Noon PST. 


Jade do you have Ultramodern Firearms? (link)  If so can we take weapons (or at least weapon proficiency feats) from it?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 4, 2003)

*Jade do you have Ultramodern Firearms? (link) If so can we take weapons (or at least*

yeah i havea  copy...yeah pretty much anything in their is fair game...i've only seen  a few things i didnt care for in!  I am always open to suggestions anyways...
dave


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 4, 2003)

I am willing to play.  Are the bonus feat and skill points in addition to the normal bonuses a human gets?

Also are we requisitioning equipment?  Or are we assumed to have any level of licenses?  Can we also assume that we take 20 on wealth checks for beginning equipment?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 4, 2003)

And oh yeah are the players natives to earth or shadow born or both?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like you have planty of players. I'm gonna bow out. I'm in like 16 games. wayyyy to many.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Looks like you have planty of players. I'm gonna bow out. I'm in like 16 games. wayyyy to many. *










My character is in progress as we speak, I didn't realize that the wife was going to be off from work today, or that she had plans for me...  cleaning plans that is.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 4, 2003)

Its unclear from the above posts exactly how many players you have, but if you are still accepting players I would like to play a slightly crazy human historian who believes shadow creatures are responsible for many of the most important events in history (WWII, Bolsheviks, the Atomic Bomb, etc, he thinks they are all created by Shadow.) I'm thinking that I would alternate between Smart and Dedicated levels unitl I can qualify for a PrC. 
If you've got all the players you can take thats fine, I don't want to push you.


----------



## Lysander (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring, as well.  I'm brand new to these boards and am pretty new to d20, but I have extensive experience freeforming (used to play games by _dialing in to a BBS._  

  So anyway, I have the Modern CRB and would really like to play, although I admit that from time to time I may need some help with the rules.

  I'm thinking I'd like to play a human espionage-type, probably mixing levels of Fast and Dedicated.

Let me know what you think and I'll get started.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2003)

My character has drifted into the fast hero also...  Though I will probably mix some strong or tough in their eventually…

Oh yeah, I'm a fast hero/ mundane human male though their seems to be another fast hero in the group now...  So I can change if I need to.  

Character is almost done.  I hate "rolling" modern character they seem to take far longer than D&D.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 5, 2003)

*To All Interested*

There is still room for players...I only have 1 character/player for sure as of right now and am looking for 4-5 more.
Yes the bonus background information is in addittion to anything you would normally receive as a starting character.
As far as races you can play human or shadowkind, your choice...I've already included this info. in an earlier post!
If anyone has any questions or needs help with the rules just let me know, I have no problem helping out!
As far as starting wealth...you can take 20 on buying starting equipment but if I see anything "out of control" I'll reel it back in so to speak.  As far as licenses you may start with up to 2 of your characters choice as long as it fits with the charcater.
So anyone interested just get me your character concept/information so I have something to work with.  So far the ideas i've seen on here look good....

dave


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 5, 2003)

Here is my character. As I said above, he is a historian who has come to believe that most of history's most imprtant events are the effect of shadow, and that humanity would not be alive without shadow. He strives to manipulate the power of shadow, since he sees shadow as the most powerful force in human history.

James Heverton
Smart Hero 1

STR 10(0)
DEX 15 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 15 (+2)
CHA 9 (-1)

BAB +0
Defense Bonus +0

HP: 7
Defense: 13

Fort +1
Ref +2
Will +5

Occupation: Academic: Skills: Knowledge(History), Research, Gather Inoformation

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Iron Will
Windfall

Class Feature: Savant(Knowledge (History))

Skills:
Computer Use  +6     
Concentration +2 
Craft (Chemical) +5 
Craft (Writing) +6 
Decipher Script  +7 
Demolitions +5 
Disable Device +7 
Drive +3 
Forgery +6 
Investigate +7 
Knowledge (History) +10
Listen +3 
Profession +6 
Repair +7 
Research +9 
Spot +3 
Treat Injury +3 

Hero Points: 5

Gear: 
PDA
Leather Jacket
Glock 17
Taser
Stun Gun
Casual Clothes
100 9mm Rounds
Backpack
Cell Phone


Wealth Bonus (After Buying Gear): +7


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2003)

Jade, did you get my email?  It had my character and the bases behind him...


----------



## Lysander (Aug 5, 2003)

Macbeth,

   If we're using the 33 point-buy system Jade posted, then it looks like you've shortchanged your character's stats a little; I only count 27 points.

Cool character concept, btw.  


Jade,

   I'm still fiddling with the details on my char, but I should have it posted soon.  A few questions first, though:

How long have we worked for Department 7? Is it possible that this could be our first assignment?  Is it necessarry that our characters know and believe in Shadow?  

I just feel it would be more interesting to play a character coming to grips with the unbelievable things he's experiencing. Let me know if that kind of thing will work in this campaign. Thanks.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the correction, Lysander. Don't know how I missed that. I'll edit my post as soon as I've figured out how I'll spend those extra points.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Jade, I am just starting to read my roommates d20 modern stuff and it sounds pretty good.  Plus I like who much effort you put in your Greyhawk campain so far so if you don't mind I would like to jump into this one as well.  Im short on a concept for now since I, like I said am reading the books for the first time, but will post one when I get an idea.  And if you ended up filling up no big deal Ill just catch you in Greyhawk


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 6, 2003)

everyone's characters sound cool so far, i got your email also shatterstone looks good
yes this will be your characters first assignment...you will have just been recruited by Department 7 and will be meeting the other members of your home unit.
As far coming to  terms with the shadow yes its cool to play a charcater still coping with it and you ALL will be seeing alot of things you never seen before...which is one thing i like about the setting in general but it still has a lot of familiar things too, guns etc...

dave

ps-thanks  Casar Couer De' Lion and yeah ive got room for you


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the correction, Lysander. Don't know how I missed that. I'll edit my post as soon as I've figured out how I'll spend those extra points. *



I would get rid of the negatives and get a DEX and CON bonus. 

CON: 12
DEX: 13
STR: 10
CHR: 10

But that just one of the MANY things you could do...  Are you going to muti-class?  If so what's the primary ability of your other class?  You might want to bump it up as much as you can.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 6, 2003)

Robert’s past is intertwined with the Shadow.  As a young boy, his parents were brutally murdered right in front of him.  When asked who had committed this atrocious act, Robert described the man as closely resembling a monster.  Of course, no one believed him.  He later became an agent for the FBI, always hoping to find some clue into his own murder mystery.  During his tenure at FBI, Department 7 approached Robert, they promised a job and answers about his past.  Robert accepted the position without hesitation, eager to find out what they knew.  The Shadow, that was the answer they gave him.  This explained his parent’s death, and destroyed any doubts that had crept into his mind about the horrific incident.

Robert has no love for the Shadow.  He is more likely to put a bullet into them than question them.  However, the deep sense of justice instilled in him often overrides his hatred for the Shadow.  Robert works for Department 7 to prevent others from experiencing the same tragedy that he did as a boy.  He also feels it is the best way to serve his country and utilize his talents.

Robert Mendel
Level 1 Human Fast Hero

Str 11 (+0)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 10 (+0)

BAB: +0
Melee AB: +0
Ranged AB: +3
Defense Bonus: +3
Defense: 16 (10 + 3(Def) + 3(Dex))
HP: 11
Fort Save: +3
Ref Save:  +4
Will Save: +0

Hero Points: 5

Occupation:  Law Enforcement  Skills:  Knowledge (Tactics), Listen

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency (Occupation)
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Dodge

Skills (rank + modifier)
Balance 3 (0 + 3)
Bluff 0 (0 + 0)
Climb 0 (0 + 0)
Computer Use 2 (0 + 2)
Concentration 3 (0 + 3)
Diplomacy 0 (0 + 0)
Disguise 0 (0 + 0)
Drive 7 (4 + 3)
Escape Artist 3 (0 + 3)
Forgery 2 (0 + 2)
Gamble 0 (0 +0)
Gather Info 0 (0+0)
Hide 7 (4 +3)
Intimidate 0 (0 + 0)
Jump 0 (0 + 0)
Knowledge 2 (0 + 2)
Knowledge (Tactics) 6 (4 + 2)
Listen 4 (4 + 0)
Move Silently 7 (4 + 3)
Navigate 2 (0 + 2)
Perform 0 (0 + 0)
Profession (Field Agent) 4 (4 + 0)
Research 2 (0 + 2)
Ride 3 (0 + 3)
Search 2 (0 + 2)
Sense Motive 0 (0 + 0)
Sleight of Hand 7 (4 + 3)
Spot 0 (0 + 0)
Survival 0 (0 + 0)
Swim 0 (0 + 0)
Treat Injury 0 (0 + 0)
Tumble 7 (4 + 3)

Talents:  Evasion

Equipment:
Licenses: Licensed and Restricted  
Casual Clothes 2lbs
Standard Range Pack 2lbs
2 Box Magazine (30 5.56mm rounds) 1lbs
2 Box Magainze (17 9mm rounds) 1lbs
Flood Flashlight 2lbs
Standard Binoculars 2lbs
Steel Handcuffs 1lbs
M16A2 8lbs
Glock 17 2lbs
Cell Phone
Concealed Carry Holster .5lbs

Wealth +3


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 6, 2003)

So yeah so when it comes to gameing I am the ubber organizer (everything else in my life I say screw it), so I thought we would get a layout of what kind of group we have going.  From my scans of the posts I see the following


Brother Shatterstone-------fast (last I read)
KaintheSeeker--------?
Shadow X-----------fast
Macbeth-----------smart
Lysander--------fast (from character concept)
Me-------------?

So correct me or what have you but from what I can tell this is what we have so far.  Being new to d20 modern I don't know what a "balanced" team requires but I know I am not going to come up with any character concepts with the fast hero   Anyways I am flipping through learning the system so I will post an idea sometime tomorrow probably.

Edit:  Did not take me long to think of an idea.  I would like to play a dwarf, who is the first generation born in the mundane world.  His mother who crossed the shadow had divine ties and the one thing she passed onto him was the symbol of Morodin that she had always worn.  He shall be a devoted hero, although sometimes it is a wonder if he will be devoted more to a cause (still to be decided) or money.  I am looking at entrepreneur with him having opened up a fortune telling buisness down in the beyu (sp?) and with the success from that having started a very popular riverboat casino.  So theres the idea, I will flesh out and try to make him well rounded and fit the group.  Just thought I would throw it up there so Jade can veto it if need be.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2003)

Jade, should I post my character now then if it's been approved?

Shadowx, wow very similar histories...  I'm glad I sent my email to jade last night or you might have thought I stole it from you! 

Casar, I am indeed a fast hero.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 6, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *So yeah so when it comes to gameing I am the ubber organizer (everything else in my life I say screw it), so I thought we would get a layout of what kind of group we have going.  From my scans of the posts I see the following
> 
> 
> Brother Shatterstone-------fast (last I read)
> ...




Well the thing about D20 Modern is that its extremely flexible.  Fast Heroes can be nothing alike and there is no archetypal party.  A well balanced selection of skills is probably the only thing we need.  Though I haven't played an Urban Arcana game before, so spellcasters may be needed later.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 6, 2003)

I agree on what  ShadowX stated in his previous post ... d20 Modern is a very flexible system and no 2 basic class characters ever have to be the same...it how you wanna spend skills and feats.  It is usually nice to have a variety of basic classes so you have a core group of basic skills to draw upon...but otherwise just use your imagination and build the character you want to see.
dave


----------



## Axelos (Aug 6, 2003)

*If there's still room...*

Looks like there are several people already interested, but as nothing is final yet, I definitely want to play this game.

I'm thinking of a dedicated hero (since nobody seems to have gone with that path yet), probably just mundane human.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 6, 2003)

I noticed two things that I wanted to respond to from previous posts:

First, as far as maybe needing a mage or acolyte later, I think that my character (James Haverton, from an earlier post)  can fill that role. it fits his stats and concept fairly well. So if a mage is needed I'm up for it.

Second, Axelos, I just wanted to mention that my character would likely be mixing leves of Smart and Dedicated, so you may not be the only dedicated. Not that it matters, as stated above, no two characters are alike, so theres no problem with two characters with dedicated levels. Just thought you might like to know that you wouldn't be the only dedicated hero.


----------



## Axelos (Aug 7, 2003)

Edit: added information on appearance, attitudes, beliefs.

I was going to go with Dedicated, but after some thought, I decided to start out as a Tough hero and then take some Dedicated later (front-loaded my Wis in preparation for that of course).

*ANGELA COLE* 
_Female Human Tough 1_ 

*Background:*
After finishing high school, Angela spent a few years going from job to job, trying out college and technical school, and wandering from one region of the USA to another before she finally decided to join the Army and become a pilot.  Once she had made this decision, she became completely committed.  As a result of changes in military policy concerning women in combat, she was one of the first female helicopter pilots to fly soldiers into combat zones in Afghanistan and, more recently, Iraq.  During this time she gained recognition for her willingness to fly into any combat zone, no matter how intense, and for her ability to deliver or retrieve ground forces safely in spite of the intensity of fighting.

Angela is completely unaware of the Shadow, although she is a bit superstitious and does believe in a few things supernatural.   All she knows about her new role in Department 7 is that someone from somewhere up high in the chain of command was looking for a pilot and driver with guts, dedication, and resilience, and her name somehow ended up at the top of the list.  At the moment, the relationship between the military and Department 7 remains somewhat vague to her.  She's not even sure what the heck Department 7 is.

*Appearance:*
Angela is not the kind of woman who stands out in a crowd; she is somewhat attractive, but by no means is she model-caliber.  Although she possesses a very well-toned athletic figure, she tends to disguise it with the way she dresses, and she rarely uses any makeup at all.  Her "averageness" is completed by her short brown hair, brown eyes, and a few freckles (some guys used to find the freckles a turn-on ten years ago, when she was rather baby-faced, but Angela thinks of that as the distant past).

When out of uniform--which will likely be most of the time, now that she has been brought in by Dept. 7--Angela prefers to wear slightly loose-fitting jeans and a t-shirt, or perhaps a sweatshirt and sweatpants.  She tends to dress in earth tones or dark blue.  She wears jogging shoes, walking shoes, or boots; she prays her new assignment doesn't involve high heels in any capacity.

*Attitudes/Beliefs/Allegiances:*
In spite of her progressive views on women in the military, Angela leans a bit right-of-the-middle in politics.  Though she no longer claims to be of any particular denomination, her Christian upbringing still influences her ideas about many things.  She is very patriotic (to a fault at times), but a bit contemptuous of some Marines she has served with in the past who thought they were better than she because she's "merely" Army.  Above all, she believes in doing what is morally right, but she also places a great deal of importance on following the law and supporting the country.


Age: 28

Str: 12 (+1)
Dex: 13 (+1)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 10 (+0)

HP: 14 
(10 from Hit Die, +3 from Con mod, +1 from Robust class feature)

BAB: +0
Defense: 12

Fort: +4
Ref: +1
Will: +3

Occupation: Military
Class skills from occupation: Navigate, Pilot

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Aircraft Operation (Helicopters)
Vehicle Expert
Advanced Firearms Proficiency


Class Feature:
Robust (+1 HP per Tough level)

Skills:
Pilot 7 (4 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Vehicle Expert feat)
Drive 7 (4 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Vehicle Expert feat)
Navigate 3 (3 ranks)
Craft (Mechanical) 2 (2 ranks)
Survival 4 (1 rank, +3 Wis)
Swim 2 (2 ranks)

Since all other skills that can be used untrained will use only the ability modifier, I won't list them here.

Action Points: 5
Reputation: 0
Wealth: 5

Gear:
Cell phone
Digital camera
Beretta 92F 9mm handgun
3 magazines for the Beretta 92F
50 9mm rounds
Basic mechanical tool kit
Assorted clothing, toothbrush, and other unimportant crap..

Licenses:
Pilot
Personal Firearms

It looks like a lot of feats to me, but every character starts with the Simple Weapon Proficiency feat +2 other feats, plus the extra feat allowed by our friendly GM, and the military occupation gives one bonus feat, so that's 5.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 7, 2003)

yes eventually i'd like to have a mage and an acolyte or some version thereof (techno mage, occultist, etc..)
as far as wealth you can roll it or else take half the dice amount +1    ex. 2d4+2 = 6

dave


----------



## Lysander (Aug 7, 2003)

*Well, it may sound like an echo...*

...but here's my character.

It's my first time making a Modern character, so please let me know if there's anything I need to change.


*Micheal Summers* 


  Mike grew up comfortably in a small suburb of Pittsburgh.  His parents are still married and live there comfortably in semi-retirement.  His younger brother lives in Nashville, eeking out a living in the recording industry;  you might have heard of some of the artists he works with, but most likely not.

  Micheal himself followed in his father's footsteps and joined the US Marine Corps, not out of blind patriotism, but because he couldn't come up with anything better to do, and he needed the money for college. Fortunately he joined after Desert Storm and so his stint in the armed forces, while challenging and rewarding, carried little actual danger.  Performing well enough on qualifications tests, the Corps sent him to Annapolis, grooming him for a commission as an intelligence officer. Unfortunately for the Corps, his performance at the Academy caught the attention of a certain other entity within the United States Government: the CIA.

  Recruited quickly and discreetly, Micheal soon learned the basics of international espionage and was assigned a desk position at the US Embassy in Rome. His job was mainly to perform clerical duties for the Ambassador and his staff, and occassionally pickup drops from actual field agents and see that they made it to the US through standard diplomatic means.  It was a comfortable job, it paid well, and he felt he was doing good for his country.  Besides, he had never spent any real time in Europe, and he was discovering a fondness for Rome.

  It was during one of his evening strolls through the ancient city that he noticed something ... strange.  For an instant, it seemed as though the street was filled not with people hurrying about their business, but by a menagerie of strange creatures.  He blinked, rubbed his eyes, and everything was back to normal.

  The next night it happened again.

  He did some preliminary research on the web that night, trying to discover a possible explanation for his hallucinations.  After an hour of dead ends, he gave up and went to bed.

  The next morning, a memo sat waiting for him on his desk. He had been reassigned to Department 7.



Micheal Summers

Level 1 Fast Hero

Age: 29

STR  12  (+1)
DEX  16  (+3)
CON  12  (+1)
INT  13  (+1)
WIS  14  (+2)
CHA  12  (+1)

HP: 9

BAB: +0

Defense: 16

Fortitude: +1
Reflex:    +4
Will:      +2

Action Points: 5
Reputation: 0
Wealth : +4

Occupation: Investigative (Skills: Gather Information, Search)

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency 
Point Blank Shot
Stealthy
Deceptive

Class Talent : Evasion

Skills (above ability scores)

Bluff                      +2
Disable device             +3
Disguise                   +3
Gather Information         +7
Knowledge (Current Events) +2
Knowledge (Streetwise)     +2
Move Silently              +9
Sleight of Hand            +6
Spot                       +4
Speak Language (Italian)


Equipment: 

Business clothes
Cell Phone
Digital Camera (and/or binoculars)
FN Five-seveN pistol (with suppressor)
2 extra magazines 5.7mm ammo (20 count each)
Concealed carry holster

(Edit: wealth bonus, corrected ammo caliber)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 7, 2003)

I am still hammering on the character I am going to submit.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 7, 2003)

Lysander knock your intelligence down 1 point and set your wealth to +4 for your equipment and you should be fine.


----------



## Lysander (Aug 7, 2003)

Okay, the wealth makes sense but I'm unclear on why I'm dropping a point of Intelligence. What am I missing here?

Also, I'm unclear on how we're doing licenses; do I need one for my handgun, and if so, how does that affect my Wealth bonus?

Thanks for all the help, I can't wait to get started!


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry no intelligence drop, I forgot its 33 points and not 32.  As for licenses, not having the license for a gun increase the wealth DC as you have to buy it on the black market.  In your case not having the license wont hurt you at all.


----------



## Axelos (Aug 7, 2003)

Okay how many of us are there now?  From the posts, it looks like this thing has filled up.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 7, 2003)

I only see 4 characters posted. There may be some more in email, but just from whats in the thread, it seems like we should just close it and get playing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2003)

Mine was sent via email...  I'll post mine in here tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Axelos (Aug 8, 2003)

I hope there aren't too many...?

(I'd hate to be the one to get cut!)


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 8, 2003)

no there is still room right now
dave


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2003)

Background

	Austin Krenek was a member of the US Army Rangers and was a sole survivor of a SECOPS mission that went horrible wrong in Columbia South America.  Unknown to all involved Shadowkind creatures ambushed his squad while he was running point.  What he saw he didn’t believe and he has questioned his own mental ability ever since.  The US Army quietly gave him a medical discharge based upon his mental instability.  His actions and lifestyle since then has done nothing but enforce the questions of his sanity upon others around him.  He spent much of the time afterwards as a drifter moving from place to place, helping people in need, but mostly trying to forget his comrades in what ever was the cheapest liquor he could find.  Department 7 quietly watch him from the shadows for quite sometime before deciding to bring him as a potential candidate.  Even with the risks of his mental health the skills he had from his previous life, as a SPECOPS operative would be well worth that risk.  He training went almost flawlessly as he preformed like the operative of old.  Being from the back woods of Colorado and the lack of Shadowkind activity in his home state he was given a choice of locations.  Though he has cleaned up his act he decided on New Orleans for the nightlife, the cheap liquor and maybe the even cheaper women.  Department 7 process his request as a sign of good faith hoping that his since of duty to his new comrades will keep him in line.

Appearance

If you looked at Austin Krenek today you would never guess in a million years that he was ever in the military.  His cloths often looked flee infested and gives the appearance along with the wrinkles that he slept in some random dumpster behind some shady establishment in the French Quarter of New Orleans.  His brown hair is shaggy long and always in bad need of a hair cut.  He might not smell of alcohol now but he sure looks like it often looking like a reject out of Nirvana's teen spirit video.

Stats

Class: Fast Level: 1		Starting occupation: Adventure

STR: 14	BAB: 0		Melee: +2
DEX: 15	SPD: 30		Range: +2
CON: 14				
INT: 14	FOR: +2
WIS: 13	REF: +3
CHA: 10	WIL: +1
HP: 10

Skills (ranks) Starting Occupation skills in bold
Balance, Escape Artist (2)
Profession, Hide, Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Knowledge: Tactics, Tumble (4),
Feats
Personal firearm proficiency (1st)
Advance firearm proficiency	(2nd)
Burst fire (your bonus)
Simple weapon proficiency (class)
Armor Proficiency (Starting occupation bonus)

Special abilities
Evasions

Weapons
MP5KA5 (UM Firearms: pg 67) Notes: 4 clips
0.45 Mk 23 Mod 0 USSOCOM (UM Firearms: pg 35) Notes: suppressor, 3 clips 

Armor
Light undercover vest

Equipment
Knife (Ka-Bar)
Casual grungy cloths
Coat (Duster)




I'll be adding more mundane items soon.

How does one get a license?


----------



## Axelos (Aug 8, 2003)

Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> *no there is still room right now
> dave *




Well, how many do we have already, then?  If shooting for 4-6, then it looks like we're there, unless some people are not yet committed.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2003)

So are we going to get this game started soon?  Looks like we have enough characters.


----------



## Lysander (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm ready.

Looks like we have a very military/government theme going on, should be interesting...

We may be waiting on one more character to be posted, but I think that's it. Let's get the game going!


----------



## Axelos (Aug 9, 2003)

Yeah, I believe I'm ready as well.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 9, 2003)

sorry learning the d20 modern system and some RL stuff slowed me down.  Will have my character up tonight


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 9, 2003)

*Derrik Grundgehammer*

Name:  Derrik Grungehammer
Race:  Dwarf (1st generation native)
Occupation: Entrepreneur (class skill Diplomacy, +1 bonus gamble)
Class:  Dedicated/1
HP: 7

Str: 10, Dex: 10, Con: 12, Int: 12, Wis: 17, Cha 14

BAB: 0
Melle: 0
Ranged: 0

Fort: +2
Reflex: 0
Will: +4

Inititive: 0
Deffense: 14
Reputation: +2
Wealth:  +2

Talent: 
Healing Knack

Skills:
Gamble +10 [4 ranks, +3 wis, +1 ocupation, +2 confident]
Sense Motive +7 [4 ranks, +3 wis]
Treat Injury +7 [4 ranks, +3 wis]
Diplomacy +6 [4 ranks, +2 cha]
Knowledge (streetwise) +5 [4 ranks, +1 int]
Knowledge(behavioral sciences) +5 [4 ranks, +1 int] (background)


Feats:
Archaic Weapons
Simple Weapons
Light Armor Prof
Confident (background)

Dwarven Traits

Equipment:
Warhammer
Crossbow
Hand Crossbow
Flamthrower (with Lic)
Undercover Vest (with Lic)
Buisness Suit
Cell Phone
Metal Detector
PDA
First Aid Kit
Medical Kit

Appearance and Background:  Forthcoming


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 9, 2003)

This being my first d20 modern character if anyone wants to correct anything, or better yet suggest changes I am all ears (well eyes I suppose being that I read it).  Thanks, and sorry again for the delay, but I think we are about ready to roll.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 9, 2003)

Well from what I can see you should get 1 more feat Casar.


----------



## Lysander (Aug 9, 2003)

Actually, the Entrepeneur occupation doesn't get a bonus feat, so I think it's just right as it is.

So Jade, any ETA on a first post?


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 9, 2003)

Lysander said:
			
		

> *Actually, the Entrepeneur occupation doesn't get a bonus feat, so I think it's just right as it is.
> 
> So Jade, any ETA on a first post? *




When he stated background next to one I assumed that was his profession feat.  Maybe I should just be quite.


----------



## Axelos (Aug 10, 2003)

Made some additions to my character description (above).   Anybody heard anything from Jade on when this thing is going to get rolling?  He hasn't posted in a couple of days, has he?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 11, 2003)

[DM/OOC-Sorry I havent posted anything new the past few days but ive been having internet problems...I will post later today asap once my internet is up again...dave]


----------



## Axelos (Aug 15, 2003)

Is this game actually going to happen or should I go look for something else?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

Axelos, I would not run off as I think this will get off the ground and Jade did say he was having issues with his Internet.  So I would stick around, that being said theirs a few other games out their looking for players and most people play more than one PbP.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 16, 2003)

also factor in that a lot of games may go through a standstill as the power is shaky on most of the US eastern seaboard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *also factor in that a lot of games may go through a standstill as the power is shaky on most of the US eastern seaboard *



After watching 12 hours of CNN today, and their continuous coverage, you would think I would remember to mention that fact.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 17, 2003)

sorry everyone but my computer crashed and its an hp ... i know they sucks mucho as- ... we finally got in up in running condition about 2 hours ago...lol
i am glad you guys didnt give up on me...we didnt have any power problems and we arent exactly sure what caused the computer to crash but it was a virus of some sort...we now have a firewall in place and new antivirus programs...fun, fun,fun lol
now for some real fun!!! yeah!!!!
i will post tomorrow..err..later today and get things started...i promise to make it up to you guys with a great game

thanks again and let get ready to game!
dave


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2003)

dave, not a problem.   How about making a rogue gallery thread also.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Just glad to hear that this game may yet get off the ground. Can't wait to get started playing. The delay is no problem, and I look forward to seeing how this game pans out.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 17, 2003)

Good to hear your back.  I was very worried that this was going nowhere.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 18, 2003)

*Character's*

OK guys if I could get everyone to just make a note on here as to who is still on to play...I will start the in game thread and character thread as soon as we know that we have enough still playing...
thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Austin Krenek*

Red two checking in


----------



## Lysander (Aug 18, 2003)

*Mike Summers*

Red Three, standing by...


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 18, 2003)

Im still in and waiting to role


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Red Four, reporting for duty.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 18, 2003)

uh red 5 here


----------



## ES2 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Is it too late?*

Hi, just found this...is it too late to add another player into the mix?

I have a decent enough background for a character and I think it would fit in nicely.  

The character concept is that (Kevin Styles) is in his last year at a post graduate school studying psychology and has no real clue that the Shadow exists at all until he either meets up with it somehow, maybe by accident, or somebody else comes and recruits him or something.  I was thinking that perhaps there is something to do with his past that he can't remember, but sometimes he has really strange dreams and can't figure them out; they confuse him but he believes that they are trying to tell him something.  Being a nerd most of his life he's not really physical, but there is something different about him and most people shy away from him.  What it is, neither he nor anybody else he knows knows what it is that makes him different.

-------------------

A question or two (or maybe more):  I think this character could fit in with the group, if you allow him.  I was wondering, though, if you would be allowing psionics into the game?  If so, then at some point in the future he would gain some levels into one of the psionic classes.  If not, then as he learns about the magic of the world it will trigger something inside him that way also, and he will learn some arcane spells.  

I hope he will fit in.  Let me know and I'll have a character ready tonight.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 18, 2003)

if all the players end up playing then we will have enough but I am not sure yet so check back in a day or so
thanks


----------



## Axelos (Aug 18, 2003)

Guess that makes me Red 6?  Are there really that many of us?  (Looking back over posts) I guess so.  Actually, are there seven, or have I overlooked somebody dropping or something?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 19, 2003)

OK
looks like everyone is still on board, good!
i am gonna start a character thread in the rogue's gallery under "Urban Arcana:New Orleans Dept.7"
everyone please post your charcaters here and then very shortly i will be posting an in-game thread in playing the game under the same name "Urban Arcana:New Orleans Dept.7"

jade


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 20, 2003)

*IC Thread Prelude*

DM-Just wanted to provide more details as to how you ended up at Dept.7 in New Orleans and what exactly they do.

Those of you with a military background were approached by former commanding officers and told you were be commissioned by your government for a top secret assignment of importance to the security of all citizens of the United States...

Those without a military background were approached about a government job through an fbi field agent staing that your specific talents were needed for a top secret position within an agency of the United States for the security of all that is held dear by our country...

After accepting the positions you were each at seperate times sent through a battery of mental, physical and psychological tests to affirm you were in condition for the job.  Up to this point you have only been told very vauge details about Department 7, where you will be working and you official job...you were told that after passing the tests you will be debriefed.

The tests were difficult but after pulling through you were each given a one week period to take care of any unfinished business before you are to meet at the Pinnacle Scyscraper in downtown New Orleans...it is the tallest structure in the city towering over all other buildings at 50 floors high.  It is known to be the center of corporate operations for many companies based out of the bayou state of Louisiana.  You note with the address only states to go to the information desk in the lobby and ask for Director Stevens Office...

DM-I am going to make the first post in the IC Thread to start once you arrive at the lobby information desk.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2003)

Jade, sounds good.   I do have two (or more) questions:

1) Sounds like we have a dress code?  Is that true?  

2) Licenses and firearms?  Are we aloud to pack are "heat"?  Do we have licenses for said firearm or do we take are own chances when we carry them?  (I guess that was more than one question...)

3) Wealth, how much of are equipment is purchased by Dept 7 and how much do we have to pay for are selves?

4) Do we start posting "now" or do you plan on giving a post saying so?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 20, 2003)

Dress Code: as far as you know you are only to dress in a semi-professional to professional manner of your choosing in civilian clothing attire.

Firearms/License: any personal protection firearms you each possess is also given a concealed weapons permit so that you may always have it on your person should the given need arise.

Equipment: you may use your personal wealth to purchase any personal equipment that is your own...once the game starts you will be able to commission equipment for missions and as needed.

Posting: I have just posted the game intro. under the in game thread so feel free to post at any time!

Other: could those thaht havent please post your character under the rogue's gallery thread, thanks

jade


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 20, 2003)

*ATTENTION PLAYERS*

just wanted everyone to know ive started the campaign under the in game thread of "Urban Arcana:New Orleans Dept.7 (IC)"
begin posting as soon as you can thanks

im looking forward to a fun and exciting game...

jade


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2003)

Jade, you might want to copy your "rules of conduct" from your Greyhawk campaign to your opening thread.  They seem to be very valid and well thought out.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 20, 2003)

thanks..i forgot about that  

jade


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 22, 2003)

has anyone heard anything from Lysander ?
hopefully he isn't having "worm" or "virus" problems that seem to be flying around the net these days...

jade


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2003)

Jade, nope I haven't seen him nor do I have "comms" with him.  (As in a chat program.)


----------



## Axelos (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey, are we going to have a separate OOC thread for this game, or is this thread going to be our OOC thread?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 23, 2003)

I would say lets just use this thread for now...if its just a quick question or what-not then the IC thread is fine but if its anything long i'd say put it here.

jade


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2003)

I say we use this one...  As I've already incorporated this one into my signature.

Jade, hey are we still recruiting?

Also on a side note, this is fun as I'm the "peacemaker" in another game and it is allot of fun to not have to keep the peace.  I hope everyone realize I'm just doing my character and that I'm not doing this to annoy anyone in RL.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 23, 2003)

I think we have enough players for now...5 solid and maybe a 6th
i am gonna wait until tomorrow for Lysander to post, if he hasn't posted ny then I am gonna go ahead and start posting with DIrector Stevens entering...I can always bring Lysander in later I was just hoping to start everyone at the same time...hopefully he'll post by then!

jade


----------



## Lysander (Aug 24, 2003)

*Sorry for the delay!!*

Hey guys, sorry for the delay.  While I wasn't having any worm problems, my ISP apparently did. That and a thunderstorm knocked out our router.  But things are back up and running smoothly again, hopefully for good.

I'll be posting soon, and, again, sorry for the absence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Sorry for the delay!!*



			
				Lysander said:
			
		

> *Hey guys, sorry for the delay.  While I wasn't having any worm problems, my ISP apparently did. That and a thunderstorm knocked out our router.  But things are back up and running smoothly again, hopefully for good.
> 
> I'll be posting soon, and, again, sorry for the absence. *



No big deal glad you made it as I'm sure everyone was tried of my entertainment.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 25, 2003)

good to see your back online Lysander

jade


----------



## Lysander (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, it looks like things have slowed down a bit; I always hate to see that.  As far as I'm concerned, I'm a little stuck on what to do next (besides the obligatory settling into an office stuff).  Any details on what exactly we find in our briefcases, Jade?  I need a few hard facts to work from....


----------



## Jade Solstar (Sep 14, 2003)

sorry if it has slowed down to much, i was originally going for 2 or 3 posts a week

I have been having problems posting since the new boards came up and it is very frustrating when you spend 20 minutes or more on a post that never appears...I am hoping all the bugs get worked out soon enough!

If you are no longer intersted I will understand just let me know...

As far as the briefcase goes on top of what was mentioned in the original post I will make a post on the IC Thread for the "case materails" with a map of the area, names, etc...

any other input is welcomed from all of you

thanks
jade


----------



## Axelos (Sep 14, 2003)

Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> As far as the briefcase goes on top of what was mentioned in the original post I will make a post on the IC Thread for the "case materails" with a map of the area, names, etc...




Yes, I was also waiting for details on the contents of the briefcases...


----------



## Jade Solstar (Sep 17, 2003)

hey guys
I just wanted to let you all know I am going to stop running games on here as it is to much of a pain to try to post stuff...typing for 30 minutes to get an error message or for it to get lost has happened way to much the last month and a half.  Wish you all the best.

jade


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> hey guys
> I just wanted to let you all know I am going to stop running games on here as it is to much of a pain to try to post stuff...typing for 30 minutes to get an error message or for it to get lost has happened way to much the last month and a half.  Wish you all the best.
> 
> jade



Jade, I can understand your frustrations, I too take a long time to type up my posts, well at least in character posts.  Have you thought about typing your posts in word and then copy and paste them over?  That way you have a back up if anything bad happens, it's not much of innocence, as it will check your spelling and your grammar for errors also.   I hope you will change your mind but I can understand if you do not.


----------



## Axelos (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh my God

DO NOT EVER TRUST WORD'S GRAMMAR CHECKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

